# Movies & popcorn



## jabuddy (Feb 25, 2012)

Why are movies and popcorn inextricably linked? I enjoy popcorn, but I don't like picking the popcorny things out of my teeth after.

Let's discuss the pros and cons of popcorn consumption. =p~


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, It tastes good.
Its warm.
It smells great when your popping it.
Its convienient and neat to eat.
It's probably not as bad for you as alternatives like potato chips.
Tradition
You could break a tooth on unpopped kernals.
I hate when husks get stuck at the base of your tongue.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would have to say that popcorn was originally served at movies because it makes you want something to drink so they could sell beverages too..... :devil:


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

While I like the smell and enjoy pretty much anything that has butter on it I'm not a fan of popcorn. It's mostly because of the annoyance factor of stuff getting caught in my teeth and the unpopped kernels as mentioned above.

I also don't like candy and pretty much the only time I drink soda is when it has alcohol in it...so I'm probably kind of a weird-o when it comes to that stuff to begin with!


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I love movie popcorn! It is one of my biggest weaknesses!
My problem is that I can eat a whole tub of it during the previews at the theater - which then leads to me drinking a full large drink... then inevitably I have to make a bathroom run during the most exciting part of the movie!

Luckily at home I have a pause button!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

PTAaron said:


> then inevitably I have to make a bathroom run during the most exciting part of the movie!


You could use the app from www.runpee.com that will give you the best times to take a pee and tell you what you missed.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Infrasonic said:


> You could use the app from www.runpee.com that will give you the best times to take a pee and tell you what you missed.


Seriously? LOL! That is A brilliant idea. Now why didn't I think of that app idea...


----------

